# Gap between sheets of drywall



## beerdog

pre fill the gaps with Durarock and let completly dry.


----------



## beerdog

Also, paper is a much better choice in corners. You can fold it and make it fit the corner tight.This is not possible with mesh tape.


----------



## Gary in WA

Paper tape is stronger and has less "give". Use mesh only on flats with setting type compound, at least on first coat.

Gary


----------



## MikeKy55

Thanks everyone.


----------



## beerdog

If you read books on drywalling they say to fill the gaps with drywall compound. The taping layers of compuond will adhere to it better. If the gaps are large use a little mesh tap to keep the mud from falling out. Then go over that witht he paper tape.


----------



## lrobertstoner

do you have these gaps in angles or flats and butts
either way i strongly disagree with all answeres so far
if this is in flats they will bust out and drop or crack
the proper way is to cut you out strips of sheet rock 
take drywall glue and glue in to gap 
place cut in, pressing it deep into the crack or until flat
let dry
any acsess glue scrape off 
then paper tape 
mesh tape is a fast fix and the only place i would use it is on exspansion joints 
these joints are not normally found in residential mainely in commercial buildings
never ever ever put mesh in your angels never no matter what try to make a mesh angle never dont do it 
did i make my self clear dont do it you will thank me if you listen 
what happens is the edge of your knife cuts the 90 degree angel as you finish 
plus the fibers causes little clicks in the angel you wont see them until paint 
who ever said that you can finish your angle with mesh tape is not some one you want to take advice from :furious:


----------



## redmanblackdog

The problem with this site is that you have to many people without experience telling to many people without experience how to do construction work. If you think that you have all the answers then you aren't really a help to the people you are trying to help. Like the old saying "there are a thousand ways to skin a cat". I take issue with those that claim mesh tape can't be used in the interior angles. I have used it for over 35 years. I guess you just have to have the skill to make it work. I can tape small jobs in one day using mesh tape and hot mud. I have never had any problems and my license has never been sued. I work for some of the best building contractors in my area without ever having a problem with the quality of my work. Now the statement that should be made is that for a beginner, maybe they should stay away from mesh tape because it is best used with hot mud, and hot mud is not as forgiving as box, or bucket mud. And so the question was how to fill a 1/4 inch gap. Give me a break, its a 1/4". If you take mud straight out of the box or the bucket that is premixed it will be thick enough that you can prefill the gap with out any problem what so ever ( letting it dry before taping ). Now if that gap is larger, then you might have better luck with hot mud because you can mix it even thicker. You can also, like was stated, use mesh tape to help hold the mud in place if the gap is to big to let the mud hold by itself.


----------



## lrobertstoner

point taken but ill also remind you that he is talking about on the cieling i will argue that a 1/4 inch gap is bad and i guess that makes the difference between you and me on finishing and maybe even area.
i was taught if you can slide a nickle you tape if you can stick a finger you replace with rock,:wink: i guess it all comes down to what you are taught


----------



## lrobertstoner

as far as mesh tape i would never advise a person to use mesh tape in a angle i suppose some one taught you how to do this or you learned it over time on how to perfect the art but the average dyi dont have those years of experience :thumbsup:


----------



## williamwiens

I'd fill with a 20 minute set to fill all gaps.
Paper tape and 90 minute
followed by fill coat of 90 min
finish float coat with topping mix.

(Mesh in corners, not a good idea to broadcast to diy'ers..big fail waiting to happen)


----------



## Gary in WA

From the horse's mouth- pp. 10-- 4.6.8 Gaps 1/4" and smaller= prefilled w. joint compound.
4.6.8.1 Gaps 1/8" and smaller- prefilled w. either setting or drying compound.
4.6.8.2 Gaps 1/8" and greater= setting type compound.
http://gypsum.org/pdf/GA-216-2010.html

Interesting on mesh and paper tape from USG; http://www.usg.com/rc/technical-articles/drywall-finishing-technical-guide-en-J1190.pdf

http://www.usg.com/rc/data-submitta...tapes-industrial-construction-data-MH1178.pdf

Gary


----------



## MikeKy55

Thanks Gary. That's good information. I'm re-thinking the tape now.


----------



## beerdog

Just took a look at that tape write up. Based on that there is really no reason to use mesh tape......ever. Why use it when you always get the best joint with paper.


----------



## tcleve4911

beerdog said:


> pre fill the gaps with Durarock and let completly dry.


Durabond :wink:
Durarock is the sheet stuff:thumbsup:

But my Beerman is right.
Fill excessive gaps with durabond.
It won't shrink or bubble like mud does.

Just be careful that you completely wipe it smooth 'cuz it's a B!TCH to sand.....


----------



## oldrivers

GBR in WA said:


> From the horse's mouth- pp. 10-- 4.6.8 Gaps 1/4" and smaller= prefilled w. joint compound.
> 4.6.8.1 Gaps 1/8" and smaller- prefilled w. either setting or drying compound.
> 4.6.8.2 Gaps 1/8" and greater= setting type compound.
> http://gypsum.org/pdf/GA-216-2010.html
> 
> Interesting on mesh and paper tape from USG; http://www.usg.com/rc/technical-articles/drywall-finishing-technical-guide-en-J1190.pdf
> 
> http://www.usg.com/rc/data-submitta...tapes-industrial-construction-data-MH1178.pdf
> 
> Gary


 
whats the difference between greater than 1/8 inch and smaller than 1/4 inch ? arent those the same ?


----------



## oldrivers

we are starting to get more instructions from archetects "SP" for zero tape products in basements , meaning paperless drywall and plastic bead and fibre tape all seems using setting compounds to set mesh tape etc. sort of makes sense, i mean why use paperless drywall and then use paper tape and paper beads? sort of defeats the purpose of using paperless drywall if your going to finish it with paper products anyways.


----------



## oldrivers

lrobertstoner said:


> point taken but ill also remind you that he is talking about on the cieling i will argue that a 1/4 inch gap is bad and i guess that makes the difference between you and me on finishing and maybe even area.
> i was taught if you can slide a nickle you tape if you can stick a finger you replace with rock,:wink: i guess it all comes down to what you are taught


 
no you can use setting muds to fill quite large gaps and then tape , everyone thinks drywall is some supperior product 'not true' all it is is a board that was made easy to install, handle , easy to work with , and somewhat durable lightweight etc . hot mud is alot tougher than the actual drywall, doesnt mold as easy as sheetrock, etc. but you cant make drywall out of hot mud cause it wouldnt be practicle it would be far superior though if it was.


take a piece of drywall and a lump of hot mud put them under water and see wich one falls apart . the hotmud will even set under water .


----------



## Gary in WA

Follow the link, the first was a general statement, 4.6.8. The next two are showing what is required for their warranty. (Up to 1/4") 

Gary


----------



## lrobertstoner

i hope you decide to fix your 1/4 inch gap
the topic of durabond is acurate 
my point is if this is in your ceiling you never want 1/4 inch gaps ever
some say they have done this work for x amount of years and have had no problem with quick set compounds
i applaud them tho i think they may be stretching the truth
i have never seen any mud put in a gap that wide in a ceiling that didnt bubble due to gravity
they say they can and i just dont believe it
i have over three generations of drywall and plaster behind my advice 
i myself have over thirty years in the trade
i was taught by two different drywall family i think i might have a idea
both families i was taught by are three generations in the art
passed down from father to son 
this is your remodel you are the one that has to be happy when done
i have given you my best advice and others have too
all in all i cant see it from my back door so i wish you all the luck 
please post pics rather you use my idea or some others


----------



## MikeKy55

Okay. Durabond in any joint/crack? I have been thinking about just filing all the joints with Durabond prior to taping. This make sense? Before I begin the taping I will post up some pic's.


----------



## lrobertstoner

if you use a hot coat to prefill just be sure to scrape it before you try tapeing a 4" knife will work great if this is in your angles try sanding it if you cant get smooth bye scraping


----------

